# Try These Tips to Revive A Failing Marriage



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You’re familiar with the statistic that 50% of marriages end in divorce. While every situation is different, there is one thing for sure – marriage is difficult. Making a commitment to love and honor someone for the rest of your life is no small decision and it is one you must continue to make each and every day. If you find that you and your partner are struggling, take to heart the following tips for reviving a failing marriage before you pull the plug. 

*1. Stop with the Negativity* 

The easiest way to kill a relationship is to suffocate it with negativity. If you choose to see the bad things about your partner or your marriage, you’ll only be feeding the fire of negativity and it will only continue to grow. The first step in reviving a struggling marriage is to stop using hurtful words and to get rid of your negative mindset – if you don’t believe that things can get better (or if you don’t really want them to), then they won’t. It is really that simple. 

*2. Identify the Good in Your Relationship *

The fact that you’re married to your spouse means that you saw something in them that made you want to be with them forever. As difficult as your current situation might be, think back to the beginning and try to remember the good things. What did you first love about your spouse? What are some of your happiest memories together? If you start to think more positively about your relationship you will start to feel more positive as well. 

*3. Spend More Time Together *

In many failing marriages, it happens that the couple simply stops spending time together. If you feel distant from your spouse, think about how much time you actually spend together – quality time. If you really want to revive your marriage, you’re going to have to start making your relationship a priority and that means spending time together. You don’t necessarily need to go on a romantic date, but make an effort to spend some quality time doing something both of you enjoy.

*4. Start Making More of an Effort*

The longer you spend in a relationship, the easier it is to become complacent. You fall into a routine and eventually it may seem like you’ve stopped trying entirely. If you think back to the early days of your relationship, you may remember the thrill of the chase and the excitement you felt when thinking about your partner. If you want your marriage to get better, you need to get better as well – start taking better care of yourself and start making more of an effort in your life and in your relationship. 

*5. Have an Open and Honest Conversation *

If you’ve been married to your partner for a long time, you may already know their thoughts before they speak them. This doesn’t mean, however, that you should stop talking – communication is the glue that holds any strong relationship together. If you feel like your marriage is struggling, talk to your partner about your concerns and come up with a plan to fix it together. Try not to be accusatory in this conversation but be honest as much as you can. Don’t be afraid to ask questions and make an effort to truly listen to what your spouse has to say.

Not every marriage can be revived but it is always worth it to try. Marriage is never easy, and it takes two dedicated people to make it work. Before you give up on your marriage, talk to your partner and try some of these tips to see if it can be revived. 

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

